# Back to the four rings.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

After 5 years as BMW drivers, the missus and I will be comin back to Audi (hopefully) this weekend.

Sale agreed and deposit placed on a 58 plate 3.0 TDI quattro A6 Avant Le Mans. In Misano Red.

Just waiting for funds to clear and we'll pick it up in a week or so.

It's pretty much ideal in terms of spec, the only thing missing is front parking sensors.

Otherwise, it's got everything else we'd want and is the colour we both wanted.

Cruise. 
Sat Nav+
Leather
19" alloys
Audi Music Interface iPod connection
Bose
Dual climate
Sunroof 
Luxury pack (whatever that is)
Xenon+ headlights
Rear parking sensors
Heated seats. 
Only 32,000 miles.



















Plate will be changed over soon too.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Kell, looks extremely smart

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice one Kell, looks very tidy.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice Kell - big fan of the A6. Seems to have the ability of feeling big inside whilst not feeling like a large car to drive (if you see what I mean!).

Never usually keen on big red estates but I think it works on the A6... unlike my colleague's Passat estate that has become known as "the Fire Engine" :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

did you get this from wvs in chertsey? lovely looking car. congrats


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Cheers Paul.

JampoTT's already christened it the Fire Engine - which I quite like.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

An yes it came from Weybridge Vehicles.

They've got loads in at the mo, including another Misano Red, but this had the lowest mileage @32k.

As we'll be keeping it for five years (and doing 15k a year), that was important.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i thought i recognised the place as i bought my a4 cab from there in feb, i bought the 3 year warranty and so far have a had a roof motor and exhaust sensor replaced without any problems. they were top class for me and hope they are for you.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You're not the guy selling the 17" 5 spokes on eBay are you?

He asked, hopefully.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nope sorry :lol: i do have rs6 (large 5 spoke style) original alloys on mine though. with full size spare. 18"s if your looking for a swap kinda thing?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unfortunately not looking for a swap. :wink:

Looking to get winter wheels and tyres. Just seems to be a minefield of whether or not certain wheels will fit.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice car!

However ( correct me if I am wrong) the one pictured does not have xenons? Xenons headlights have a projector cone


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

billyali86 said:


> Nice car!
> 
> However ( correct me if I am wrong) the one pictured does not have xenons? Xenons headlights have a projector cone


No idea...

That's what they said on the spec sheet.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would check with then, it seems that they may have got it wrong!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've looked at other cars online that say they also have Xenon plus and they look exactly the same to me.

Like this one:










Versus mine:


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you look at the first pic you will see it has a projector cone (looks like a clear globe within the headlight)

Your car does not have this, all Audis come with projector cones when they have xenon headlights


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

If you have a level adjuster next to the headlight switch, you don't have xenons (xenons will have auto-leveling, so manual control isn't needed).


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well it's not a deal-breaker, but is annoying.

My wife is hoping to pick the car up tomorrow, so I guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck!

I would however use it to your advantage and try and score a further discount!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Turns out you're absolutely right. They're Halogen.

I've not been in it yet. Wife's got it.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

The black car has Xenons there, but not the red one, which is your car I take it? [edited to add: didn't see the other posts!]

I have 4 18in wheels for sale with winter tyres if your interested. The wheels are Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2. Don't know if they would fit an A6 or not - they were used on my TTS before I sold it.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

dbm said:


> The black car has Xenons there, but not the red one, which is your car I take it? [edited to add: didn't see the other posts!]
> 
> I have 4 18in wheels for sale with winter tyres if your interested. The wheels are Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2. Don't know if they would fit an A6 or not - they were used on my TTS before I sold it.


Do you have any more info? Pics? Price? Wheels size, offset etc.

I quite like the TD 1.2s. Very popular with Mini Drivers. Not THE Minnie Driver. Although you never know.


----------



## dbm (Apr 17, 2008)

I'll see what I can dig up, and get some photos (they are currently stored in my Dad's double garage). They are in perfect condition, however and are 18s.

Maybe someone more knowledgeable can tell us if a TT an an A6 have the same offset.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

These 19s on our A6 are 5x112 bolt pattern, offset of 48 and centre bore of 57.1mm - a spare TTRS wheel I have has 5x112 bolt pattern, offset of 52 and centre bore of 57.1mm

Depending on the offset of the TT wheels, they may require spacers to clear calipers on the A6


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Peter.

I think I'm looking to get 17" wheels if I'm honest, just because of the cost of replacing the tyres.

What the guy I spoke to at Audi said that the recommended size for 17 wheels on the S-line/Le Mans is:

17 7J ET42.

Most Audi wheels I come across SH are

17 7.5J ET45

I'm worried about commiting to buy as I can't seem to find anyone that can confirm whether or not they'd fit. And if they do fit, whether or not the clearance would be big enough bearing in mind they're more likely to get clogged up with snow.

PS. Not tried that disc yet.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Saw the Fire Engine in the flesh today... unmistakeable.  8)


----------

